# The NFL just died



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Reports are coming out that the NFL will not (as it suggested it would)
require its players to stand. In another thread I can't find it was 
said they might be doing that. I said in that thread if they did I'd 
go back. I enjoyed watching the game on TV. It was entertainment.
I have pretty much stopped. I was ready to go back. I wanted to
go back. Now they've flipped an about face on it. Now they are
accepting the protest.

They are enabling people to protest on behalf of 250 thugs
who tried to kill police officers and lost. Well enjoy your thugs
NFL because you lost me.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I quit cold turkey, and you know, I don't miss it all that much. Don't even check the scores.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They get paid to play football, not protest , I don’t want or need to know their politics, if they don’t like it here, move to North Korea, maybe the putz there will sympathize with them.....I refuse to patronize someone who disrespects our country......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its going to take a heck of a lot of people to walk away to make a financial impact. I hope it happens.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I doubt the people protesting the NFL will hold out long enough to do much damage. This country is in trouble big time.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The NFL will be on par with F1 Racing ( In Alabama)


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

ekim said:


> I doubt the people protesting the NFL will hold out long enough to do much damage. This country is in trouble big time.


Dont worry I dont think Goodell will be heading it up much longer and I am pretty sure that when its time to renegociate with the players union there will be a strike and an abreviated season at best if a season at all. Couple that with all of the push back and the number of empty seats in the stands and the lower TV ratings, there might be enough damage to get their undivided attention. But just as I dont watch baseball anymore I doubt I will watch Football again unless there is one hell of an improvement and it becomes entertainment again instead of a bunch of over paid thugs acting like babies.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> The NFL will be on par with F1 Racing ( In Alabama)


I can just imagine how much of a draw F1 racing is in the deep south like Alabama, ha ha ha.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

The NFL just died 

Who cares?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only football game I watch is Army-Navy anyway.
I know I haven't watched even a Stupor Bowl in at least 25 years.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only football game I watch is Army-Navy anyway.
> I know I haven't watched even a Stupor Bowl in at least 25 years.


I'm the same way with the NBA (and their finals) ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only football game I watch is Army-Navy anyway.


When the service academies, Army, Navy, Air Force, play each other everyone on that field is willing to die for everybody watching in the stands.
Contrast that with the NFL. They are simply a bunch of overpaid entertainers. Nothing more.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Plenty of other good things to do instead of watching a football game.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I cant say to much about NFL or the protests or so, never seen an american football game, I dont know the rules. 

But I do know that kneeling before something never ever has ment that you are against it, but the opposite. That is what I find strange about the whole thing, why do the kneel? They could have turned their backs, stand sideways, shake their heads or something? 

Oh well, dont matter that much I guess.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The first protest I remember was a pair of raised fists in black gloves in the 1968 Olympics.

Sports have always had protests and political statements.

I love the NFL, in spite of teams with racist names. I never miss a Seahawks game. The last time the Hawks went to a Superbowl, we went too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I quit watching it on TV, thus not supporting any sponsors.

I will admit to leaving the radio on, because Mark Tauscher lives near my neighborhood (and also eats Subway sandwiches) and is a member of my gym. He's a really nice guy, and his commentary is worth listening to.

But if I have a good book--and I'm into Tom Clancy--the radio gets shut off. My wife tells me the score when she comes to bed.

For me, the NFL is not "dead," but it's on life support.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I can just imagine how much of a draw F1 racing is in the deep south like Alabama, ha ha ha.


Actually, Alabamians are some of the most knowledgeable racing fans around. Near Birmingham, AL is the Barber Motorsports Park, one of the finest Motorsports Road Courses around. Also,Alabama is Home of Talladega SuperSpeedway of course! https://www.talladegasuperspeedway.com/

https://www.barberracingevents.com/higpa-home.php

BMT hosts an Indy Car race, the Honda Indy Series Race is held there annually and a number of Motorcycle races, 24 Hours of LeMons, National Auto Sports Association events, etc.

While no F1 races are held in Alabama, the citizens of Alabama are very keen to the Racing World!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This little short clip from the Brad Pit movie Legend of the Fall about sums it up for me .....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have not watched a game since the they started the knee thing. I'll admit to missing the game, or maybe, missing what once was the game. I am a throw back I guess. Play in open stadiums, lightning, torrential rain, frigid snow, broken shoulders and legs, with missing teeth. Pick up the hankies and play old fashioned smash mouth football. Oh well, an era past.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> The first protest I remember was a pair of raised fists in black gloves in the 1968 Olympics.
> 
> Sports have always had protests and political statements.
> 
> I love the NFL, in spite of teams with racist names. I never miss a Seahawks game. The last time the Hawks went to a Superbowl, we went too.


I think we should just start naming teams...Team 1, Team 2, Team 3, etc, etc....

That way, we wouldn't be upsetting the Audubon Society or PETA or the Native Americans (who really couldn't care less) or the blacks.

Nah, never mind...my idea would probably upset mathematicians....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Actually, Alabamians are some of the most knowledgeable racing fans around. Near Birmingham, AL is the Barber Motorsports Park, one of the finest Motorsports Road Courses around. Also,Alabama is Home of Talladega SuperSpeedway of course! https://www.talladegasuperspeedway.com/
> 
> https://www.barberracingevents.com/higpa-home.php
> 
> ...


Exactly why I used their example , they are NASCAR and INDYCAR not Brusselscar ...


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> The first protest I remember was a pair of raised fists in black gloves in the 1968 Olympics.
> 
> Sports have always had protests and political statements.
> 
> I love the NFL, in spite of teams with racist names. I never miss a Seahawks game. The last time the Hawks went to a Superbowl, we went too.


The olympic athletes were not hired.
They were not paid. They are on their
stage. The NFL players are employees.
They are working for a salary. The 
employers have a right to decide if its 
acceptable or not. They decided it is
fine with them so I have to decide to spend
my money some where else.

I work for an employer. A board of directors
actually with the president of the board being
my only supervisor. If I decided to protest 
hillary coming to town on the company's 
dime, time and property I'm pretty sure I'd
been out on my ass. Likewise if I protested 
anything else on their time.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Football is played on Friday night and Saturdays, not Sunday.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Stockton said:


> I work for an employer. A board of directors
> actually with the president of the board being
> my only supervisor. If I decided to protest
> hillary coming to town on the company's
> ...


Sounds like they got a better deal than you did.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been going to my nephews football games. They are much more entertaining and have no commercials.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Sounds like they got a better deal than you did.


Other then public employees who gets to protest
on their bosses time?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> ...
> 
> I love the NFL, in spite of teams with racist names....


Please cite the "racist names".


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I cant say to much about NFL or the protests or so, never seen an american football game, I dont know the rules.
> 
> But I do know that kneeling before something never ever has ment that you are against it, but the opposite. That is what I find strange about the whole thing, why do the kneel? They could have turned their backs, stand sideways, shake their heads or something?
> 
> Oh well, dont matter that much I guess.


Swedish, its not the kneeling that is the issue...Its the refusal to stand thats the issue. You have to remeber that this began with a player saying they wouldn't stand for the anthem or the flag of a country that essentially was racist, bad, etc....

I don't give a shit if they start praying on their knees at this point...thats just them trying to change how its viewed...the core issue is that they have said they aren't standing in respect for the flag....so no matter if they write checks out to wounded warriors and kiss babies during the ANthem....it doesn't change how I perceive it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

In a few months it wont matter any more. SuperBowl. Crack Addicts cant not watch it. But, in reality, the media will play it down or be told to not even present it in the news... Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Stockton said:


> Other then public employees who gets to protest on their bosses time?


No idea. That would be up to each individual business owner, and I have no idea how many would choose to let employees protest on the clock. The flip side is this: how many employers play the anthem on the clock?



Old SF Guy said:


> Swedish, its not the kneeling that is the issue...Its the refusal to stand thats the issue.


You've convinced me. I've decided my service entitles me to sit during every anthem from now until the issue is resolved to my satisfaction.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> No idea. That would be up to each individual business owner, and I have no idea how many would choose to let employees protest on the clock. The flip side is this: how many employers play the anthem on the clock?
> 
> You've convinced me. I've decided my service entitles me to sit during every anthem from now until the issue is resolved to my satisfaction.


No doubt.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> No idea. That would be up to each individual business owner, and I have no idea how many would choose to let employees protest on the clock. The flip side is this: how many employers play the anthem on the clock?
> 
> You've convinced me. I've decided my service entitles me to sit during every anthem from now until the issue is resolved to my satisfaction.


Your positively free to do as you please Jammer Six.... Thats what I fought for and others died for....and I have the right to think and say that your a piece of shit Liberal minded, ungrateful **** for doing it.... Don't you just love this freedom stuff that we have here in the USA? Under this American Flag, defended by the Brave.

Your freedom of speech does not grant you freedom from other's speech....you can just exercise your own right to avoid hearing it by leaving the place they are doing it.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A reaction like that would mean the (my) protest was successful.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The reason I quit altogether is that I have no experience working at a daycare center.

Millionaire black players are protesting picking cotton. Multi-millionaire owners are only concerned about butts in the seats and dealing with the union. The fog of idolizing players has lifted from the fans, who quit watching NFL ball at the rate of ten percent per week.

And let's be honest, like a NASCAR race, football isn't even that interesting until the final games.

I have this thing about hobbies. No matter how involved I was, one day I get up and the thrill is gone.

Many of you are too young to remember the players strike. To fill the gap, the main channels played Canadian football, even started a fan-base for some teams. The Edmonton Eskimos wore the same uniforms as the Green Bay Packers and were a hit here.

When the game starts today, I'm going to buy a Subway sandwich and find a radio station that plays "The Best of Hannity."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> ...
> 
> Many of you are too young to remember the players strike....


I was living in St. Louis, MO when the NFL Players Strike happened. I was also playing Flag Football for the Radio Station KMOX in a competitive league. One guy from our league tried out for the St. Louis (Football at the time) Cardinals and earned a spot on the team. We were all pretty proud of him.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I attended a SEC college football game yesterday, and there was no unauthorized use of a platform during the National Anthem, nor during the fly over by a jet. The opportunity was not there, because the players did not come out until after the anthem. The anthem was presented for spectator enjoyment with what looked like unanimous participation. I suppose someone could have stayed on heir ass in their seat, but they would not have had a platform to be a distraction to the majority. I am betting it is pretty damn hard to take a knee in the stands.

Geez .... why didn't the NFL think of this and cut all the PC crap? Hmm....


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I quit watching in the 80's when the spoiled turds went on strike for more money. I discovered I spent more time with the family and got to take longer Sunday naps.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I cant say to much about NFL or the protests or so, never seen an american football game, I dont know the rules.


Swede, you need to get a life ..... one of your very own design and not a prescribed hand me down socialist life. Geez.



Jammer Six said:


> I love the NFL, in spite of teams with racist names. I never miss a Seahawks game. .


This is one of the stupidest posts Jammer has made to date.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Swede, you need to get a life ..... one of your very own design and not a prescribed hand me down socialist life. Geez.
> 
> .


huh? kind of no one around here knows the rules or care the least about the american football. And looking at others doing sports.. well, not my thing, sports are great in many ways I just dont care to watch others play.

I might have missed your point, to be honest, because it did not really make that much sence to me.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Let me make sure I'm clear on this...

The reason for this kneeling for the National Anthem was to draw attention to police brutality towards blacks, especially innocent and unarmed black men. Got it.

So, the NFL players, of which 75% (or close to that number) who are themselves young black men, decide to start a national protest and take a knee. Okay...got it.

A few things seem to be missing from the conversation...which always happens because everyone is too friggin' PC to call a spade a spade. Everyone is too worried about being called a racists for simply telling the truth.

Let's take a look and see if we can delve further into this mess and figure out a reason why blacks feel the way they do.






I heard last week one of the coaches or owners talking about how much time and money the players donate to their communities. Maybe he was referring to 'fines and community service" in lieu of jail time.









I'm all for racial equality. For that to happen though, the other party needs to "step up to the plate" and prove they are worthy of being considered equal.

The staggering stats show otherwise.

Tired of the democratic plantation ideology the blacks have been corralled into and the race card being played at every turn. Get over yourselves and on with life.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think players need to be arrested and machine gunned for protesting like how they do in other countries. I do think owners and the NFL need to step up and simply create a rule that gives players the option to either stand for the anthem on the field or remain in the locker room until its conclusion. Its a fair compromise that allows them to have a voice by not being present for the anthem if they so wish without dishonoring the flag.

At any rate, I'm not letting their ignorance interfere with my life. If its a game I want to watch then Ill watch it and hope the ones that knelt blow an acl or royally screw up costing them their career. If its a game I'm just watching to watch then Ill change the channel. Its as simple as that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I know that not all the NFL players are, have been or act like criminals, a lot of them do not 
fit my idea of roll model but yet they are. Just look at the kids now imitating their ignorant actions.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The NFL and NBA are a joke. They take generally speaking, the most incompetent uneducated people in the world and have them act like circus animals. What happened to the days where these guys were decent people who cared about their fans and their communities and their country? Drunken, murdering, rapists, dog fighting, hooker screwing, cocaine using, idiots should not be role models to any kid.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Way, way too much of black culture thinks it's cool to be a thug.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> huh? kind of no one around here knows the rules or care the least about the american football. And looking at others doing sports.. well, not my thing, sports are great in many ways I just dont care to watch others play.
> 
> I might have missed your point, to be honest, because it did not really make that much sence to me.


Figures, huh?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I think people are free to burn flags.
I think players are free to take a knee.
I think employers are free to avoid people
who do either. I know I am free enough
to avoid those who do either.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Stockton said:


> I think people are free to burn flags.
> I think players are free to take a knee.
> I think employers are free to avoid people
> who do either. I know I am free enough
> to avoid those who do either.


True, but when you represent a company, company policy should come into play. You as a citizen can take a knee, burn a flag, a book etc. But when you are wearing a employees uniform, policy over rides rights, if you want to stay employed.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> True, but when you represent a company, company policy should come into play. You as a citizen can take a knee, burn a flag, a book etc. But when you are wearing a employees uniform, policy over rides rights, if you want to stay employed.


Then the company needs to suffer the 
consequences if it can't control its employee.
I agree with you. Or I am assuming I do. In
that no employee should represent a company
in such a way. They have. The businesses
need to understand how we feel about it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Then the company needs to suffer the
> consequences if it can't control its employee.
> I agree with you. Or I am assuming I do. In
> that no employee should represent a company
> ...


We are on the same page.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Stockton said:


> The businesses
> need to understand how we feel about it.


I've made sure they understand that I support the protests 100%


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now they are pressuring the Green bay Packers to give Colin Kaepernick a contract.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

He's a shitt head not a cheese head!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/17/...mp.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=0


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

What was that old story about some goose and a golden egg?

I say...let 'em kneel.



> Breaking: Credit Suisse Cuts Earnings for FOX, CBS Due to Sudden and Severe Drop in NFL Ratings





> The NFL has lost 3.3 million viewers in two years since players first started to sit, kneel and stretch during the national anthem.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer....serious question...

Are you a communist?


----------



## bigorange75 (Aug 28, 2017)

just got this, passing it on: Subject: Who is the All-American ?

You graduated high school in 2011. Your teenage years were a struggle. You grew up on the wrong side of the tracks. Your mother was the leader of the family and worked tirelessly to keep a roof over your head and food on your plate.

Academics were a struggle for you and your grades were mediocre at best. The only thing that made you stand out is you weighed 225 lbs and could run 40 yards in 4.2 seconds while carrying a football.

Your best friend was just like you, except he didn't play football. Instead of going to football practice after school, he went to work at McDonalds for minimum wage. You were recruited by all the big colleges and spent every weekend of your senior year making visits to universities where coaches and boosters tried to convince you their school was best. They laid out the red carpet for you. Your best friend worked double shifts at Mickey D's. College was not an option for him. On the day you signed with Big State University, your best friend signed paperwork with his Army recruiter. You went to summer workouts. He went to basic training.

To read the rest of the editorial, click here-
http://www.thepostemail.com/2017/09/26/open-letter-nfl-players/


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

They are outraged by the police........wonder why.........
Aren't they special---?


NFL arrest record by team since 2000
Team # of Arrests Since 2000
Minnesota Vikings 42
Cincinnati Bengals 40
Denver Broncos 36
Tennessee Titans 33
Miami Dolphins 28
Kansas City Chiefs 28
Jacksonville Jaguars 27
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 27
Cleveland Browns 26
San Diego Chargers 25
Indianapolis Colts 24
Chicago Bears 23
Seattle Seahawks 20
New Orleans Saints 20
Washington Redskins 18
Oakland Raiders 18
Baltimore Ravens 18
Carolina Panthers 18
Green Bay Packers 17
Pittsburgh Steelers 17
Atlanta Falcons 16
San Francisco 49ers 16
Detroit Lions 15
New England Patriots 15
Buffalo Bills14
Dallas Cowboys 13
New York Giants 13
Arizona Cardinals 12
New York Jets 11
Philadelphia Eagles 10
Houston Texans 9
St Louis Rams 8
Total 656



A friend just sent this I can't verify but I'd say the error margin is + or minus 1


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The protests were successful. In addition to creating conversation and outrage, they NFL is going to help with causes brought up by the players.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> The protests were successful. In addition to creating conversation and outrage, they NFL is going to help with causes brought up by the players.


 Phony cause to begin with. More poor me made up BS.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@bigorange75
I edited your post. I left a few lines and then linked to the original article. This is how to legally refer to other people's work. This keeps the forum out of legal trouble.

Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> The protests were successful. In addition to creating conversation and outrage, they NFL is going to help with causes brought up by the players.


The conversation has been only about their antics, and their antics are all about a myth. Yeah, real successful.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The NFL protestors are on the wrong side of History here ...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, we're not the conversation that matters. We're trading meaningless posts on the internet.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh , loss of up to 65% of the Fan base (Revenue) will not be meaningless in long run if the Social Justice narrative is pushed much farther .


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Unless they gain 70%.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, we're not the conversation that matters. We're trading meaningless posts on the internet.


I didn't say us.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, we're not the conversation that matters. We're trading meaningless posts on the internet.


Yeah, okay...sure...

Here's the deal...

The owners and coaches are saying....let's give these millionaire imbeciles a bone.

Tell them we will promote "social justice" and...we'll put our names behind a cause or two...when we're not busy answering questions about them raping, robbing or beating some chick up.

It's smoke and mirrors.

Meanwhile, the idiots complaining about it aren't doing a damn thing about it....except kneeling.

If that makes you happy...I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Unless they gain 70%.


Gonna be real tough to do to make any gains.

The biggest "spending audience" of NFL football is the middle income white guy.

The middle income white guy ain't impressed.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Robie said:


> The biggest "spending audience" of NFL football is the middle income white guy.


The biggest "spending audience" (what a term... but I digress.) of anything including blues and rap is the middle income white guy.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> The biggest "spending audience" (what a term... but I digress.) of anything including blues and rap is the middle income white guy.


You must be under the impression the NFL exists to entertain folks a few days and nights per week.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

No he deals in made up information and over estimations. He really thinks that black street thugs are paying $800 a game to get good tickets and buying hats for $24.99. Its not the middle class white folks doing it at all.

Lets see where it is in 4 months....then we will know if we had any affect. Mean while more seats will be avaiable for Jammer Six to go worship his idols.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Make it a prerequisite that any NFL player (of any color) must have a real education and...let's see who's playin' this thing called football.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This topic is ridiculous, this thread is ridiculous, the NFL is ridiculous, the dumbass players kneeling are ridiculous, the reason they are kneeling is ridiculous ....... the article below will demonstrate just how ridiculous!

Ann Arbor City Council Takes a Knee During Pledge of Allegiance


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> This topic is ridiculous, this thread is ridiculous, the NFL is ridiculous, the dumbass players kneeling are ridiculous, the reason they are kneeling is ridiculous ....... the article below will demonstrate just how ridiculous!
> 
> Ann Arbor City Council Takes a Knee During Pledge of Allegiance


Those double A town retards are so foolish. College town full of left wing nut-jobs. Also home of the infamous "Hash bash".


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The People who hate America are outing themselves in droves everywhere you look ...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

To all those guys who were in the military...

Aren't you glad you didn't have to share a foxhole with these lowlife's?

It would be like relying on Bowe Bergdahl to have your back.

The National Anthem and American Flag are symbols that we are unified as *Americans*. That doesn't mean we agree on everything or are perfect. No nation was, is or will ever be.

The United States of America is without a doubt, not even open for comparison...the best place on planet earth to come to...grow up in and live in where opportunity abounds.

The folks disrespecting these symbols are welcome to protest all they want.

The problem is....they picked the wrong format. They are going about it the wrong way. And guess what? They are hurting their cause (bigly) more than they are helping it.

If the result of this kneeling was supposed to be driving a wedge further...they have done well with that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> You must be under the impression the NFL exists to entertain folks a few days and nights per week.


You are correct that it is not. It is a Mob run money making enterprise in which anything is good to go as long as the money continues to roll in.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I shared guard duty with a lot worse.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I shared guard duty with a lot worse.


^^^^^ This from a guy who watches Seattle Seahawks football ...... what was he thinking?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The NFL as a whole is made up of spoiled children. They have for the most part, there are a few exceptions . They are thugs and criminals that get away with it because of the fame and cash they have. It is time they are exposed.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

And they're getting results.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> And they're getting results.


From your mouth, again, to CNN's ear. Or the other way around.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Do you really think kneeling has killed the nfl? Technology is killing the nfl. No one needs to sit in front of the tv anymore to see a 4 hour game. You get instant video on your phone of a touchdown. Attention spans are horrible. 4 hours?!! Instant gratification at your finger tips. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> And they're getting results.


Yes they re.

More people everyday are viewing them as fools.

The more the liberals do....the more my party stays in power.

Keep kneelin'.....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> And they're getting results.


I'll check the Chicago death toll numbers Monday morning.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mish said:


> Do you really think kneeling has killed the nfl? Technology is killing the nfl. No one needs to sit in front of the tv anymore to see a 4 hour game. You get instant video on your phone of a touchdown. Attention spans are horrible. 4 hours?!! Instant gratification at your finger tips.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Mish, I think we are seeing a resurgence in American Pride and much like all "Majority" based actions, its done without a bunch of coverage, a bunch of violence, or a bunch of crying, and its typically done quietly.

Will Kneeling Kill the NFL, Nope it won't. Will it hurt the players and owners in a way they will feel? absolutely...when revenue drops even a little, it impacts them.

The point of this is that folks, I think, are starting to realize they have been taking themselves way to seriously and believing their voice counts for more than a single vote based off of how much money they make or how popular they are...and when your in a market based economy...maybe alienating a huge portion of your audience is a stupid idea.

Folks like Jammer, who sounds a lot like my son, simply don't understand that other people have a right to not like what someone else says or does under their free speech...and we have the right to say so by words or actions. Instead they want to tell us how stupid we are for saying what we are saying or telling us it will make no difference.

I say this right back to them....What freaking difference will it make by kneeling...Police are still locally hired and locally managed. City hall still controls the DA's, Counties still elect Judges. and States still pass laws. How the hell is protesting the country and the Flag going to change whats happening in your back yard ? Its because you won't elect local leaders who will change it?

Want to help? Go teach black kids that their Momma's and their Daddy's are the greatest detractors from their ability to get ahead in this world....and thier neighbors are most likely the ones to kill them.... A white guy is most likely to hire you and pay you well, and a Republican will show you how to Fish, while a Democrat will give you someone elses Fish.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Mish, I think we are seeing a resurgence in American Pride and much like all "Majority" based actions, its done without a bunch of coverage, a bunch of violence, or a bunch of crying, and its typically done quietly.
> 
> Will Kneeling Kill the NFL, Nope it won't. Will it hurt the players and owners in a way they will feel? absolutely...when revenue drops even a little, it impacts them.
> 
> ...


Well said. The liberal left's condescension is only rivaled by their arrogance. Their position is the only position and you are a fool for thinking otherwise. Therefore, they will not listen to you or acknowledge your argument.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

...and to boot...they can't even debate the issues based on facts.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Robie said:


> ...and to boot...they can't even debate the issues based on facts.


Oh, they're using facts. They're just not facts people want to face.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, they're using facts. They're just not facts people want to face.


What...hands up don't shoot?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Instant gratification at your finger tips. Oops, I forgot, we were talking football.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh, they're using facts. They're just not facts people want to face. 

Tell a lie often enough people will believe it, therefore in their minds it becomes fact. I read it on the internet it must be true!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know, rodgers is out, love the pack, but this has gotten outta hand, spread into nascar now. Now I guess I'll have to mow lawn and do "honey do's" on sunday.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, they're using facts. They're just not facts people want to face.


No, they aren't using facts nobody wants to face. They are avoiding facts they don't want considered. That's why we have BLM and the wife beating NFL protesting as a diversion.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, they're using facts. They're just not facts people want to face.


What are those facts...that blacks get pulled over more, arrested more,? Its also because they are committing crime higher than any other race...they may be facts, but it paints a picture of reality...not unfairness.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

And they're getting results. Don't you believe for one solitary minute that the results they got are what they wanted! Like having you around, to give perspective. I don't believe one thing has changed since this whole snafu started. Instead of bringing thoughts to race it has become whether or not you're a patriot.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> And they're getting results. Don't you believe for one solitary minute that the results they got are what they wanted! Like having you around, to give perspective. I don't believe one thing has changed since this whole snafu started. Instead of bringing thoughts to race it has become whether or not you're a patriot.


Agreed, the divide has widened.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I imagine that's frightening to folks caught in the middle. This isn't the sixties.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I imagine that's frightening to folks caught in the middle. This isn't the sixties.


Couldn't tell ya, however after you wise up, you can always rejoin the Patriotic side.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's some facts....



> In 2016, the police fatally shot 233 blacks, the vast majority armed and dangerous, according to the Washington Post. The paper categorized only 16 black male victims of police shootings as "unarmed." That classification masks assaults against officers and violent resistance to arrest.
> 
> *Contrary to the Black Lives Matter narrative, the police have much more to fear from black males than black males have to fear from the police. In 2015, a police officer was 18.5 times more likely to be killed by a black male than an unarmed black male was to be killed by a police officer.*
> 
> ...


All that kneeling ignores the real cause of soaring black homicides | New York Post

These football players should be apologizing to the police instead of lambasting them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As I've said before, when it comes to hobbies, I'll love one for decades, then drop it like a cold fish. And now it's come to NFL football.

When I read yesterday's newspaper you'd be amazed at how often "the government" is mentioned in a story. Even a piece on bike paths mentions debate in our state senate. If Trump is attached to anything there are several paragraphs of hostile debate.

I skimmed the front section and went to the comics.

Of course, now Aaron Rodgers is hurt, so not only are the Packers out of contention, there's debate on that on whether it was a clean hit or not.

Last Sunday I had the game on the radio and was reading a Tom Clancy novel in bed. I think this week I'll leave the radio off. Why does there have to be a feud over everything?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Why does there have to be a feud over everything?


Because the majority of the people in our society haven't learned yet. Society has learned. Most of the people haven't.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Because the majority of the people in our society haven't learned yet. Society has learned. Most of the people haven't.


Learned what?

Exactly, please.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Because the majority of the people in our society haven't learned yet. Society has learned. Most of the people haven't.


you are as cryptic as an immature idea...and convey about just as much, each time you pop up.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd be willing to bet good money....

That you could take all the players that are kneeling...speak to them individually and ask them what they are protesting...and though probably all would respond something akin to "police brutality against the black man"....I bet 3% couldn't give you solid answers with names, places and circumstances.

They have been led by the nose to follow the crowd. The "plantation drivers" are stirring the racial pot. That's how they make their livings.

I'm not exactly sure what they are after to be honest, as it is never enough...never the right thing.

American taxpayers have spent *22 **trillion *dollars on welfare since LBJ introduced legislation to end poverty in 1963. That is 3 times what has been spent on all wars in American history.

Affirmative action was implemented to give black society a better chance at employment. That wasn't enough.

American *people *have done cartwheels trying to elevate black society. It's not enough.

Hell, Obama and Holder even implemented a plan in Minnesota schools where kids of color couldn't receive the severity of punishment for the same infractions that white and Asian kids receive. That's not enough.

The only thing that hasn't been tried is.....personal responsibility.

Don't look for it to be tried either. Too many race-baiters (Obama...Sharpton) would stand to lose too much in the way of money and votes if black society was *forced *to be responsible.

I have a very simple question that I have been asking for probably 10 years. I ask it at least 8 times per year on a political forum I frequent. I've yet to get an answer....after all these years.

Name the one city, the one town, the one neighborhood in America, where blacks have moved in and the...crime rate has gone down....the drug use has gone down....the property values have increased?

This mess we find ourselves in is like alcoholism. You can preach until the cows come home but until that person, that group of people hit bottom, nothing will change.

They aren't allowed to hit bottom though. Every time the spoiled child cries for a piece of candy...the candy is given.

It's way past the point of "getting old".


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Because the majority of the people in our society haven't learned yet. Society has learned. Most of the people haven't.


Sounds like a socialist statement to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You know what the NFL doesn't want to discuss? It doesn't want to discuss the reason why there are so many contacts by law enforcement in the inner cities of this nation.

It's not just the NFL or the BLM bunch. The government also doesn't want to touch on the reason why there are so many police contacts in the inner cities, why a large percentage of the prison population is black, why the majority of black people are killed by other black people, why black communities are in disarray and why the black families in the inner cities have disintegrated. 

All this crap, this myth that materialized after the righteous shooting of a thug who strong armed a store owner and later attacked a cop, is akin to torching your own home and then getting mad at the fire department for flooding your house while trying to put out the fire.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

He simply means that big brother has not finished his work yet.



Jammer Six said:


> Because the majority of the people in our society haven't learned yet. Society has learned. Most of the people haven't.





Robie said:


> Learned what?
> 
> Exactly, please.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

After going to college and seeing how athletes are revered, I'm convinced that the majority of them are prima donnas.

I've learned a lot from mentors by being humbled, and those lessons stuck.

The same goes for Kaepernick. The 10,000th time he has to say, _"Do you want fries with that?"_ he'll understand how foolish he was.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Take a little trip to Valley Forge in January. If you don't know where that is, just Google it from the sidelines. Hold a musket ball in your fingers and imagine it piercing your flesh and breaking a bone or two. There won't be a doctor or trainer to assist you until after the battle, so just wait your turn. Take your cleats and socks off to get a real experience. Then take a knee. 

Then, take one at the beach in Normandy where man after American man stormed the beach, even as the one in front of him was shot to pieces...the very sea stained with American blood. The only blockers most had were the dead bodies in front of them, riddled with bullets from enemy fire. 

Take a knee in the sweat soaked jungles of Vietnam. from Khe San to Saigon... Anywhere will do. REAL Americans died in all those jungles. There was no playbook that told them what was next, but they knew what flag they represented. When they came home, they were protested as well..and spit on for reasons only cowards know. 

Take another knee in the blood drenched sands of Fallujah in 110 degree heat.. Wear your Kevlar helmet and battle dress... Your number won't be printed on it unless your number is up! You'll need to stay hydrated but there won't be anyone to squirt Gatorade into your mouth. You're on your own. 

There's a lot of places to take a knee. Real Americans have given their lives all over the world. When you use the banner under which they fought as a source for your displeasure, you dishonor the memories of those who bled for the very freedoms you have. That's what the red stripes mean. It represents the blood of those who spilled a sea of it defending your liberty. 

While you're on your knee, pray for those that came before you, not on a manicured lawn striped and printed with numbers to announce every inch of ground taken....but on nameless hills and bloodied beaches and sweltering forests and bitter cold mountains...every inch marked by an American life lost serving that flag you protest. 

No cheerleaders, no announcers, no coaches, no fans...just American men and women...delivering the real fight against those who chose to harm us...blazing a path so you would have the right to "take a knee." 

You haven't an inkling what it took to get you where you are; but your "protest" is duly noted. Not only is it disgraceful to a nation of real heroes, it serves the purpose of pointing to your ingratitude for those who chose to defend you under that banner that will still wave long after your jersey is issued to another...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Since the beginning of the NFL season, national anthem protesting has dominated the headlines. And, now that official NBA play is starting, there's definitely a likelihood that the contagion will spread to America's hoopsters.
> 
> Even though the NBA has a policy that requires players to stand for the national anthem - and Commissioner Adam Silver has said he expects players to abide by it - there's no doubt going to be some question as to whether players are going to use the anthem as a platform for social grievances
> 
> ...


https://conservativetribune.com/nba-legends-shaq-and-barkley/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Take a knee NFL. You deserve it


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> https://conservativetribune.com/nba-legends-shaq-and-barkley/


THIS ......

As we've mentioned about a million times previously, if these sports players believe airing their grievances makes the world a better place, there are innumerable opportunities to do it that aren't on the field and don't involve the national anthem.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

But since the field and the national anthem work so much better, it's what I'd choose, and why I support them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> But since the field and the national anthem work so much better, it's what I'd choose, and why I support them.


You are nothing but a broken record, and not even one of a top 100 hit. It "work" (sic) so much better, so much has changed, right? Inner city dwellers now have morals, values and ethics that men are more than just sperm doners, women are more than just baby factories, and children are more than just targeted consumers of drugs and potential gang members?

Yeah. It is such a great thing.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> But since the field and the national anthem work so much better, it's what I'd choose, and why I support them.


If that's your idea of something that's working...I'd sure like to hear how.

Bringing attention to something?

Yes it is.

Bringing attention to what you and they (even though ""they" don't know what it is either) believe is the goal?

Hardly.

Prove me wrong.

Show me what has happened "for the cause".

Please.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> If that's your idea of something that's working...I'd sure like to hear how.
> 
> Bringing attention to something?
> 
> ...


Why do I feel like I won't get an answer to my query?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Why do I feel like I won't get an answer to my query?


I never get an answer, either.

I don't think he is here for a discussion.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

About two dozen players decided to protest today (Sunday)

That should get some attention to the cause.....

If that cause happens to be your checkbook balance.....

Just sayin'......


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Fell asleep during the Packer game yesterday afternoon while listening to the radio. BY the time I woke up, their after-the game show, "Packer OT" was on, and I heard the game was a snooze.

But my dozing off was not just being tired, I'm bored by the whole NFL circus act. I no longer find football entertaining whether we win or lose. I am noticing that the advertisers are morphing. One old company goes, and a new company underwrites the commercials.

I think the NFL is losing money by the ton.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The libtard left has always hated the NFL.

NFL HELL: Several Stadiums Nearly Empty As Anthem Protest Backlash Rolls Into Week 7 (PHOTOS)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife and I used Sunday to turn cheap, end-of-season produce into half a freezer full of stuffed peppers and galumpki's. Had a great time and no football was involved.

The NFL is going to kill the geese that lays their golden eggs.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Why isn't their non profit, anti trusts removed?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Papa John's pulls TV ads, 'NFL leadership has hurt us'
November 1, 2017 | Carmine Sabia | Print Article
One of the NFL's biggest sponsors is not happy with the kneeling protests against the National Anthem or how the league has handled it.

"The NFL has hurt us," John Schnatter, the founder and CEO of Papa John's pizza said on a conference call explain his company's poor earnings on Wednesday, CNBC reported.

"The NFL has been a long and valued partner over the years, but we are certainly disappointed that NFL and its leadership did not resolve the ongoing situation to the satisfaction of all parties," he said. "This should have been nipped in the bud a year and a half ago."

Schnatter blamed the league's declining ratings and negative sentiment among many customers about the NFL protests have led to low sales in the third quarter and an 11 percent fall in its stock value.

"The NFL has hurt us and, more importantly, by not resolving the current debacle to the [players' and owners'] satisfaction, NFL leadership has hurt Papa John's," he said on the call.

"Leadership starts at the top, and this is an example of poor leadership," Schnatter said.

His comments were echoed by the company's COO Steve Ritchie.

"The NFL situation has persisted in the pressure that it's applying to our sales that has bled into the start of the fourth quarter," he said. "We expect it to persist unless a solution is put in place."

Papa John's has pulled much of its TV ads from the NFL.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Papa John's pulls TV ads, 'NFL leadership has hurt us'
> November 1, 2017 | Carmine Sabia | Print Article
> One of the NFL's biggest sponsors is not happy with the kneeling protests against the National Anthem or how the league has handled it.
> 
> ...


Money Talks BS walks. This is a major hit to the NFL, it in itself may change some policies but if it doesn't when other major sponsors start bailing you can be assured this kneeling crap will end


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup...and ESPN had 407,000 cancellations in October.

Each cancellation is worth $7 per month to them.

Yup...I'd say the fools kneeling are getting their point across nicely.

Remind me...what was their point?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Robie said:


> Remind me...what was their point?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


The point is...








Oh hell, I forgot too!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The NFL can die on the vine for all I care, and that goes for MLB, and NBA too. I am more of a college football, and NASCAR fan; I prefer watching Talledega, any day, over any NFL game.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> The NFL can die on the vine for all I care, and that goes for MLB, and NBA too. I am more of a college football, and NASCAR fan; I prefer watching Talledega, any day, over any NFL game.


When people can get a college education scholarship not based on their education level but their ability to throw or kick they yea, seems like a silly sport that one shouldn't support. Glad Trump shined a light on the NFL, because if it wasn't for him we wouldn't be talking about all this anyways! Trump knows you gotta shake things up before you can clean it up and make it better!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah. He shook things up and shaved all the prison time off Sergeant Bergdahl's sentence.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah. He shook things up and shaved all the prison time off Sergeant Bergdahl's sentence.


He, who? Who shaved off Bergdahl's time?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah. He shook things up and shaved all the prison time off Sergeant Bergdahl's sentence.


Your entitled to your freedom of speech in America, Maybe not on this site, as I have found previously, and It may cause me to get bounced again, but I'm going to practice mine now..

You Jammer six are a simple trolling sleaze bag. You have nothing of value to offer this forum. Even as entertainment value, you have none. you say thing that are blatant distortions of fact and you lump things in as related that aren't.

On the topic of this traitor....I do not give a crap, my kindest word I can use at the moment, about what you think about his sentence. You werent affected by what he did, you didn't have friends who were injured or died because of what he did...and the only thing that you have any part of is the new tear (as in rip) in the fabric of respect soldier have for their leadership and true justice.
this will result in soldiers beginning to wonder why they should sacrifice for a system and country that regards the traitor with higher publicity and notoriety than the ones who stayed or died doing the job.

Before I would simply respond to you...No more jammer six...for the first time since 2014, I'm going to place you on my ignore list. I have learned all I need too from you, you rat.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

The NFL will make a ton of money for the foreseeable future. The television rights packages pay each owner about $500M before a ticket is sold. Local radio, TV, online media, merchandise, etc... and each owner clears over a billion easily from his football team. 

This is carved in stone until 2021 most likely. Certain components of the bottom line may wane but the bread and butter; national television is there until 2021. 

After 2021, all bets are off. I think Society becoming more sensitive to what it is watching and whether it is wise to be supporting guys inflicting concussions on one another has hit home. The supposed boycott has been ineffective as almost all large scale boycotts are. 

After 2021, all bets are off. I think you'll see a lot less of the NFL on TV weekly but you'll have a longer season; 18-20 games. Its over-exposed as it is with prime-time games on 3 nights a week now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah. He shook things up and shaved all the prison time off Sergeant Bergdahl's sentence.


This is an expected and illogical attempt, albeit feeble as usual, at a liberal conspiracy theory. There is absolutely no rationale in stating that Trump's vocal disdain regarding Berdahl's actions are related to a military court's lack of severity in the sentence. Liberal conspiracy theories actually never get passed the propoganda designation, much less have any real basis of probability.


----------

